# Pineapple Juice helps body absorb protein



## ceazur (May 17, 2010)

A friend who works at quizno's told me this yesterday

Raw pineapple juice contains almost all vitamins and minerals *essential  for the digestive system*. It stimulates the kidney, relieves  intestinal disorders and has diuretic properties. Raw pineapple juice is also claimed to be an effective remedy for  intestinal worms.
 Furthermore, pineapple juice *reduces excess water buildups*  and helps to maintain a healthy water balance in the body. As a result,  a certain percentage of your weight can decrease.
 Pineapple juice contains a mixture of protein-digesting enzymes  called *Bromelain*. Bromelain is an anti-inflammatory  agent, which is used for athletic injuries, arthritis and post-operative  swelling. Bromelain has also proved to be effective in treatment of  hemorrhoids, colitis, sore throat and menstrual disorders.
 Pineapple juice is a good source of *Vitamin C*, which  is a highly effective antioxidant, fights bacterial and viral  infections, and does help the body to absorb iron.
 Raw pineapple juice is also a source of *Vitamin B1*,  which plays an important role in converting blood sugar into energy. 
 Pineapple has minimal fat, 100 gr. of pineapple contain only 48 kcal.
 Raw pineapple juice is also good for the heart as it *reduces  blood clots* in the blood-stream.
 200-250 ml of raw pineapple juice is suggested for daily intake.
*Note:* Only ripe fruits should be used in raw juice  therapy. Ripe pineapples are heavy and have sweet aroma.

Health Benefits of Raw Pineapple Juice


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 17, 2010)

It is also makes semen taste sweet when eaten in large doses. HELLO!


----------

